# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vraag over extreem lage lichaamstemperatuur

## gerrie1954

mijn lichaamstemperatuur is bij inspanning 32-33 graden .
soms zit ik eronder .
later op de dag loopt het op tot 34-35 graden ( in rust )
heb weinig energie en komt tot weinig op een dag .
heb al verschillende onderzoeken gehad , waar niets uitkomt .
waar zou dat vandaan kunnen komen?

----------


## Myrielle

Ik zag dat je deze vraag al in februari hebt gesteld. bij een slecht werkende schildklier is een indicatie een te lage lichaamstemperatuur. Laat het even bij de huisarts checken, dan kan er vastgesteld worden wat de TH waarde in je bloed is.

----------

